# Containment Pictures



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I have scheduled my RRP certification. I'm sure we will cover all of this, however, I would like to see pictures of vertical containment from you guys. I would also like to see how you deal with landscape. 

I was thinking yesterday, if my current project was an RRP, I would have passed simply based on the landscaping. Its not really that bad. But it reaches out well past the house on all sides. It has multiple small trees (japanese maples) that would prevent one from efficiently pulling plastic out. Plus the wind and all of the other facts. Yuck!

I will likely go with vertical containment regardless of proximity to other structures.

I would really like to see pictures.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

epretot said:


> I have scheduled my RRP certification. I'm sure we will cover all of this, however, I would like to see pictures of vertical containment from you guys. I would also like to see how you deal with landscape.
> 
> I was thinking yesterday, if my current project was an RRP, I would have passed simply based on the landscaping. Its not really that bad. But it reaches out well past the house on all sides. It has multiple small trees (japanese maples) that would prevent one from efficiently pulling plastic out. Plus the wind and all of the other facts. Yuck!
> 
> ...


Sorry, no pictures, but maybe a simple description will suffice. We wrap our scaffold towers with poly, secured to the scaffold with Wind Clips.

For dealing with landscaping one thing we learned is to use white poly over it, not clear (obviously not black).


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Vertical containment without scaffolding.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm talking residential landscaping. 

I want pics of how you guys deal with tons of landscaping.

Big pine trees, robust Japanese maples, large ornamental grasses, etc. Vertical containment seems ideal. However, covering the ground seems like the biggest challenge. 

Gough, does your scaffolding rest on then plastic?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

epretot said:


> I'm talking residential landscaping.
> 
> I want pics of how you guys deal with tons of landscaping.
> 
> ...


No, a seperate piece goes on the ground, slit to go around the legs. We cut it oversize, so it extends out from under the vertical sheets.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

epretot said:


> I'm talking residential landscaping.
> 
> I want pics of how you guys deal with tons of landscaping.
> 
> ...


 Get a chain saw.:jester:


----------

